# Shark Leader Help



## red34 (Mar 14, 2008)

We are taking a trip to Navarre Beach in mid June and I was hoping I could get some rigging advice.

We usually fish in the surf in Texas with our shark leaders consisting of 480# cable, 400# mono, spider weights, and 16-20/0 circle hooks. I lived in Panama City for a few months and saw that my tackle was MUCH larger than the people around me.

What mono, cable, weight, hook configurations are yall using on the beaches between Destin and Pensacola? Same sliding weight rig as used in Texas???

A picture, drawing, or description of a commonly used (preferably homemade and not store bought) shark leader would be very appreciated.

We will have distance casting setups for smaller gear and kayaking out our larger baits.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd stay with what you got.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

id us what you got


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I use 250lb coated leader, 10-16oz egg wt. that slides on my leader, 20/0 circle, 250lb sampo swivel, and 100lb test on 12/0 reel. What you use would probally work also.(espeacially on the big boys)


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

same theory applys to sharks as to fish....how big a fish do you want to catch?

Catch more smaller sharks with smaller gear or hold out for the big one with bigger gear. Your bait will dictate gear and size.


----------

